

Batman Equation in Google Graphs - sathish316
http://www.google.com/#q=1.5sqrt%28-abs%28abs%28x%29-1%29*abs%283-abs%28x%29%29%2F%28%28abs%28x%29-1%29*%283-abs%28x%29%29%29%29%281%2Babs%28abs%28x%29-3%29%2F%28abs%28x%29-3%29%29sqrt%281-%28x%2F7%29^2%29%2B%284.5%2B0.75%28abs%28x-.5%29%2Babs%28x%2B.5%29%29-2.75%28abs%28x-.75%29%2Babs%28x%2B.75%29%29%29%281%2Babs%281-abs%28x%29%29%2F%281-abs%28x%29%29%29%2C-3sqrt%281-%28x%2F7%29^2%29sqrt%28abs%28abs%28x%29-4%29%2F%28abs%28x%29-4%29%29%2Cabs%28x%2F2%29-0.0913722%28x^2%29-3%2Bsqrt%281-%28abs%28abs%28x%29-2%29-1%29^2%29%2C%282.71052%2B%281.5-.5abs%28x%29%29-1.35526sqrt%284-%28abs%28x%29-1%29^2%29%29sqrt%28abs%28abs%28x%29-1%29%2F%28abs%28x%29-1%29%29&pbx=1&oq=1.5sqrt%28-abs%28abs%28x%29-1%29*abs%283-abs%28x%29%29%2F%28%28abs%28x%29-1%29*%283-abs%28x%29%29%29%29%281%2Babs%28abs%28x%29-3%29%2F%28abs%28x%29-3%29%29sqrt%281-%28x%2F7%29^2%29%2B%284.5%2B0.75%28abs%28x-.5%29%2Babs%28x%2B.5%29%29-2.75%28abs%28x-.75%29%2Babs%28x%2B.75%29%29%29%281%2Babs%281-abs%28x%29%29%2F%281-abs%28x%29%29%29%2C-3sqrt%281-%28x%2F7%29^2%29sqrt%28abs%28abs%28x%29-4%29%2F%28abs%28x%29-4%29%29%2Cabs%28x%2F2%29-0.0913722%28x^2%29-3%2Bsqrt%281-%28abs%28abs%28x%29-2%29-1%29^2%29%2C%282.71052%2B%281.5-.5abs%28x%29%29-1.35526sqrt%284-%28abs%28x%29-1%29^2%29%29sqrt%28abs%28abs%28x%29-1%29%2F%28abs%28x%29-1%29%29&fp=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b

======
h0h0
another batman function is found as a stationary solution of the non-linear
4th order extended Fisher-Kolmogorov equation:

u_t + 10^-8 u_xxxx = 10e^-4 gamma u_xx + u - u^3

which describes the propagation of domain walls in liquid crystals

batman-ears: <http://www.matmol.org/images/images/kolmo.png>

------
tovmeod
finally, since they lauched this I was waiting for someone to post it here

